# Any ideas of bits to add vizsla puppy feed?



## megaboo (Sep 26, 2011)

Our 4 month old bitch, is happily eating her dry food, but we are getting concerned she needs to put on weight. The vet has said like i have read on other threads she is within her ideal weight, but concerned we may need to beef up her diet. Does anyone have any good suggestions of bits to add, apart from wet food?? Or things that arent suitable? She gets plenty of exercise, but know we are not overdoing it.


----------



## born36 (Jun 28, 2011)

Bully sticks!! They smell but they are all natural chews so you get time to do things while the puppy chews and it is all natural protein rich food source. Also some cheese during training helps.


----------



## tanners_mama (Sep 22, 2011)

Satin balls are quite popular on this forum. But luckily I haven't had to worry about that yet, my boy is a garbage can, and will eat everything 

http://redbirddog.blogspot.com/2010/12/satin-balls.html


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

Here are a few eating incentives that can put on weight... So be careful not to go overboard. Generally, one or two tablespoons added per meal is enough. Try water-pack canned tuna, canned salmon, a scrambled egg, an ounce of baked chicken, or even little pieces of cheese. Add to the kibble along with a small amount of hot water; then stir well.

Keep the remainder of the tuna or salmon in a glass storage dish in the fridge. One can will last a few days. The salmon can be pricey so watch for a sale. I watch a dog show on TV every weekend that has an "Ask the Vet" segment, and this question came up. He even suggested the canned fish. The focus should be on high-quality protein. The satin balls are another great alternative for adding weight fast. They are very helpful for emaciated dogs. Willie's favorite is canned salmon! 

p.s. The Vet said to avoid fresh fish that you have cooked yourself, because of the fish bone risk. One little fish bone would be easy for you to miss, and could harm your pup. That's not an issue with canned.


----------



## megaboo (Sep 26, 2011)

Thanks guys, thats really usefull!!!


----------



## hobbsy1010 (Jun 4, 2011)

Hi,

Carrots, Rice (boiled), eggs raw or cooked, chicken wings uncooked (watch them go down), natural yogurt, raw minced meat, scraps of cucumber, lambs heart uncooked (diced up), if your out on a walk for the day a nice treat could be a boiled egg. Hope that helps!!

Hobbsy1010


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

I thought of another one: canned sardines mashed up with a fork. Dogs love stinky stuff.


----------



## denparkin (Aug 29, 2011)

mswhipple said:


> I thought of another one: canned sardines mashed up with a fork. Dogs love stinky stuff.


For some reason that made me laugh.


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

mswhipple said:


> Here are a few eating incentives that can put on weight... So be careful not to go overboard. Generally, one or two tablespoons added per meal is enough. Try water-pack canned tuna, canned salmon, a scrambled egg, an ounce of baked chicken, or even little pieces of cheese. Add to the kibble along with a small amount of hot water; then stir well.
> 
> Keep the remainder of the tuna or salmon in a glass storage dish in the fridge. One can will last a few days. The salmon can be pricey so watch for a sale. I watch a dog show on TV every weekend that has an "Ask the Vet" segment, and this question came up. He even suggested the canned fish. The focus should be on high-quality protein. The satin balls are another great alternative for adding weight fast. They are very helpful for emaciated dogs. Willie's favorite is canned salmon!
> 
> p.s. The Vet said to avoid fresh fish that you have cooked yourself, because of the fish bone risk. One little fish bone would be easy for you to miss, and could harm your pup. That's not an issue with canned.


Agreed on the Tuna. My V and my GSP love it!!! I also mix it up a bit with Raw Kangaroo mince (Outside of Oz, you may struggle  ) or beef mince, or prok mince, or chicken mince. Some carrot grated and mixed in works well too. As does rice. But, I only use a table spoon of whatever I add. Mine love eggs. But, as much as people say don't give them fresh uncooked eggs, I do. I leave the whole egg, shell and all in the bowl and they crack it open like a puppy "Kinder Surprise" (which is a kiddies chocolate for those countries unfortunate enough to not be able to get them!!!!  ) My dogs love it. They also like a good fillet of Snapper, Whiting or if we can get it, A big slice of Salmon!!!! mmmm Yummy!!!


----------



## 1notenough (Sep 6, 2008)

agreed my boys are also garbage cans. eggs yes carrots yes fruit yes just as far as the apples and carrots go they dont digest well so in order to get any benefit they must be sliced thin or shredded. otherwise they come out much the same as when they went in.


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

That's because dogs are carnivores.  It doesn't sound so great, but here it is from Webster's New World Dictionary:

carnivore: any of an order of fanged, flesh-eating mammals, including the dog, wolf, cat, lion, bear, seal, etc.: opposed to herbivore.


----------



## SteelCityDozer (Aug 25, 2011)

What kibble are you feeding? Maybe it doesn't have enough calories or maybe they offer raw that you could supplement with. I'd just be careful that introducing too many new things might upset the stomach or make for a picky eater IMO.


----------



## DixiesMom (Feb 5, 2009)

I am going to suggest that you do nothing. I am currently dealing with a 4 1/2 month old pup with HOD (inflamation of a growth plate). The cause of this painful condition...growth that is too rapid, caused by feeding a "too good" diet. Please consider NOT changing anything. While this is a temporary ailment that my puppy will grow out of, it was completely avoidable if I hadn't tried to feed the "best" food possible. 

Trust you vet, your pup is at a healthy weight and please be very careful when trying to make your pup gain.


----------



## Macaroni (Jan 19, 2011)

DixiesMom said:


> I am going to suggest that you do nothing. I am currently dealing with a 4 1/2 month old pup with HOD (inflammation of a growth plate). The cause of this painful condition...growth that is too rapid, caused by feeding a "too good" diet.


Dixiesmom - very sorry to hear you are dealing w/ this, but excess nutrition is only one suspected cause, none of it has been proven....as long as you don't over do it on the protein levels - balanced diet (lots of protein but fruits, veggies, etc) I wouldn't worry too much about it. It's very rare in mid-sized dogs.

http://www.peteducation.com/article.cfm?c=2+1561&aid=446

http://www.workingdogs.com/doc0018.htm

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hypertrophic_osteodystrophy

Should you go to raw diet or supplement w/ there's many articles as to how to properly balance diet and proportions based on dogs weight. 

However, as only a 4 month old pup, I wouldn't worry too much about weight at this point. They go through lots of growth phases until their 8-12 months. Grow, fill out, grow, fill out, etc. All dogs will be different though. Mac didn't seem to have much of an appetite until he hit the 8 month mark, it was like a switch went on, and now he demolishes his 2 meals. 

Regards


----------



## smbayly (Dec 27, 2020)

megaboo said:


> Our 4 month old bitch, is happily eating her dry food, but we are getting concerned she needs to put on weight. The vet has said like i have read on other threads she is within her ideal weight, but concerned we may need to beef up her diet. Does anyone have any good suggestions of bits to add, apart from wet food?? Or things that arent suitable? She gets plenty of exercise, but know we are not overdoing it.


I feed my baby vizsla: yams, fresh chicken eggs (scrambled, boiled) Cod, Salmon, Salmon skin, Chicken with no bones, Ground beef, pears, berries, cabbage, rice (brown or white), and he loves it all. All good for his diet and growing bones,


----------

